

Common patterns of markup & style - zachwaugh
http://pea.rs/

======
nazar
Overall I like it, It can be very usefull for initial mark up where design
isn't much inportant. Definitely took a place at my bookmarks.

Only one thing I noticed. I am not sure if it is a bug, but please check this
page <http://pea.rs/forms/multi-left-labels> (and apparently same at
<http://pea.rs/forms/top-labels>)

It has some problems with displaying textarea, at least for me it looks like
that: <http://i.imgur.com/tJKiG.png>

I am using Windows 7 with Firefox 9.0.1

~~~
dangrossman
That's because the markup says &lt;textarea id="bio"&gt;&lt;/textarea&gt;
instead of <textarea id="bio"></textarea>

It's going to look like that for everyone.

~~~
nazar
the question is, was it intended to look like that? I doubt it

~~~
ejpastorino
I don't think so either, but editing the form on Firebug or WebKit's inspector
is really easy. And the text area is looking nice, really similar to text
fields :)

------
sakopov
I'm a web developer trying to be a designer as well and the one thing that
always frustrates me with HTML 5 resources is that they focus on the
definition of each new element and not proper use which preserves its semantic
value within a document. This one pretty much nailed it with good examples.
Thanks for sharing!

------
shinuza
It's a good initiative but utterly wrong regarding best practices for css
selectors.

ol.tags li a span.meta

Really? Why not something like:

.tags-vertical .meta

I like the overall style a lot tho.

~~~
mahmud
It says it's a Word Press theme. Maybe WP expects those identifiers?

~~~
shinuza
Maybe for the top level, but anything between that and the classname is
useless IMHO.

------
jmsduran
Awesome stuff. Are these layout elements valid HTML & CSS (I'm too lazy to run
it through a validator at the moment)?

This is a great resource of commonly used web elements, kudos to you.

------
rglover
Awesome resource. Quite jealous of those just starting out. I wish I would
have had stuff like this when I first started.

~~~
sjwright
Don't be jealous, on the contrary -- be thankful you got to learn without
having the correct answer handed to you on a silver platter.

If there's anything to be thankful for in the current climate, it's the
diversity of browsers and device form factors forcing designers to think about
the layout outside of Photoshop.

------
swah
Looks good, but what should I be learning from this?

~~~
ejpastorino
It's look like it's just a base for creating nice wordpress themes. It's not
intended to learn much I think.

Anyway, it has really great style. Very good looking components and very
useful to get started easily with a cool site, not necessarily a wordpress
one.

